# karate class



## Manny (Jan 18, 2011)

Last night I went to a karate dojo near my office, I know the sensei, my city is not to large and in some way or another we (Martial Artist) know each other.

I saw the advanced class where the BB train, in this class there are two brown blets, two purple and blue belts and two orange belts and 3 beginers however I focused on the black belts they were about 5 or 6 bb.

Sensei is a third dan under the JKS humbrella and teaches very good, in some ways he looks like a japenese master but it's Mexican, very tradional class I must say.

The BB were quick and sharp in their ejecutions, I saw very good techs were the hand was the king and also I see some good kicks.

They did some kind of free semi contact sparring (round robin) and the techs I saw they use were: oi-zuki and gyako-zuki (forgive my japanese) to the torso and face, some uraken to the face and the kicks they used were mawashi-geri to the torso or head, a couple or uromawashi-geri to the head and maybe one back kick, a few front kicks  all the kicks were offensively, none defensively, again I would say three or four hand techs for every kick, I liked.

All the movements were forward and backward.

Definetively it's very diferent from the TKD I am get used to, and yes it's maybe like trying to compare apples and pears but it was nice to see another way of doing amrtial arts.

Manny


----------

